# Changement d'adresse email secondaire



## Youth-Spirit (20 Août 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'aurais besoin de beaucoup d'éclaircissements concernant mon "projet".

J'ai deux identifiants Apple, un pour l'angleterre lié à mon adresse gmail, et un autre pour la France, lié à mon adresse Aol. Mon compte Apple UK est mon compte principal, et donc celui auquel mes fonctionnalités iCloud sont liées.

Aol me gonflant car ne fonctionnant pas aussi bien que ça sur mail/iphone, je voudrais la changer.

Aol est mon adresse mail secondaire et j'aimerais la remplacer par une adresse iCloud.

Simplement c'est à partir de ce moment là que la confusion prend place : je voudrais donc rendre mon adresse iCloud active, or pour y accéder, j'ai besoin de me connecter avec ma Gmail. Est-ce que je peux facilement réintégrer mon adresse iCloud à Mail sur mac et sur mon iPhone et progressivement faire basculer le contenue Aol à iCloud ? Je trouve juste un peu bizarre qu'en théorie (si ma théorie est bonne), mon adresse iCloud soit, "dépendant" de mon compte iCloud et donc de mon adress principal Gmail.

Qqn peut m'éclairer sur tout ça ? Aussi, je me demandais si quelqu'un pouvait me donner des conseils pour bien réussir un transfert d'adresse, existe-il un système qui permet de voir ce à quoi un adresse est liée ? Genre compte sur un forum etc.. ? Merci d'avance


----------



## otgl (23 Août 2012)

Pour gérer tes identifiants Apple et leurs adresses e-mail, je te conseille de passer par le site d'Apple:
Apple &#8211; Mon identifiant Apple
https://appleid.apple.com​Tout est bien expliqué sur ce site.

Pour ce qui est de ta deuxième question, il n'y a pas de système qui permette de "voir ce à quoi un adresse est liée". En principe, il est de ta responsabilité de garder une liste de tous les comptes associés à ton adresse e-mail. Je te conseille de créer un fichier protégé par mot de passe, où tu stockeras ce genre d'information à l'avenir: ou si tu as besoin de plus d'organisation, tu peux essayer un gestionnaire de mots de passe, comme 1Password (payant) ou LastPass (gratuit).

Je te conseille de consulter les vieux messages dans tes boîtes aux lettres, pour te rappeler sur quels sites tu as créé des comptes.


----------



## Dailyplanet (9 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Moi aussi j'aimerais changer mon "Identifiant Apple secondaire" mais même en passant par la page https://appleid.apple.com je n'y arrive pas 

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?

Merci


----------



## sofyy (28 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite récupérer sur mon Compte Apple mon adresse électronique secondaire pour l'inscrire en adresse électronique principale, l'adresse électronique secondaire étant vouée à disparaître, mais je n'y arrive pas.
Est-ce possible ?
Merci !
Sophie


----------

